# New cheap stock photography site



## gracetansc (Jun 1, 2005)

A new stock photo site is here in town - At ShutterMap.com, you can find royalty-free images at a reasonable price of USD2-5 only depending on the size of the image. 

We're seeking to provide a solution to companies who might not be keen on spending hundreds of dollars on royalty-free imagery for their work. At the moment, we are still small, only three months old, with about 2000+ images online, but we are growing steadily day by day. Based in Asia, we have a large number of Asian images, as well as underwater and nature photography. 

One of our key features is the ability to search for images according to country. Also on our site, you can find updated statistics and information about the countries of the world. We are on a mission to Frame the World, and with the ever increasing number of images that are being uploaded daily, we hope to achieve this vision as well.

Join us today for free and get 5 free credits worth USD$5! From screen to your desktop, all it takes is 5 minutes, and you have your images ready for your design work in no time.


----------

